# Mexican Scrambled Eggs



## Lexi1989 (Sep 1, 2007)

I like to make scrambled eggs like so:

Ingredients:
2 large eggs or 2 small
2 table spoons salsa
chopped jalapeno (optional, and to taste)
salt and pepper to taste
shredded cheese sprinkled on top

Method:
I just add all the ingredients except the cheese into the eggs as I scramble them. After I get them on the plate, that's when I add the cheese. I find if I add the cheese before then, I easily lose track of how much I put into my eggs.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting Lexi!! It brought back memories, and some variations on the theme I used to do!! Salsa and eggs for me in the morning!!



Enjoy!


----------



## Constance (Sep 1, 2007)

I've had that too, and it's very good...just leave the jalapenos out of mine.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 1, 2007)

Reminded me of one of my favorite egg dishes...huevos rancheros.  Yummy.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 2, 2007)

Another good Mexican-style way of enjoying breakfast eggs is when you have some leftover chili hanging about.  I reheat it in the microwave & then top it with a fried egg or 2 & enjoy with warmed corn tortillas.


----------



## healthyfoodie (Sep 2, 2007)

I make a similar version and add a dash of cumin to bring out a peppery / nutty flavor


----------



## Caine (Sep 2, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Reminded me of one of my favorite egg dishes...huevos rancheros. Yummy.


 
When I go to a Mexican restaurant for breakfast, I usually order huevos con chorizo, mainly becuase no one can make huevos rancheros like I can. Well, they could, really, but they just don't bother. I hate my beans refried, and I don't want rice for breakfast. Here is MY version of Huevos Rancheros:

*CHEF CAINE'S HUEVOS DEL RANCHO SUPREMOS*​ 
Ingredients (for 2):

4 small or two large corn or flour tortillas
4 Tbs butter
2 cups of your favorite WHOLE beans. ( No refried beans please. That's gross!)
4 eggs
1 pound Mexican chorizo 
1 cup shredded cheese of your choice
1 cup of your favorite salsa
1/2 cup sour cream (optional)
1/2 cup guacamole (optional)

Place beans in a saucepan on medium heat. Thoroughly cook chorizo in frying pan, then add to the beans, mix well, and keep warm on low heat. Melt 1Tbs butter in cast iron skillet or frying pan. Heat each tortilla in skillet until lightly brown on both sides, adding 1Tbs butter for each tortilla. Place one large tortilla or the two small tortillas side by side, on each plate. Spoon half of bean/chorizo mix over the tortillas. At the same time, place two eggs in a second frying pan with lid and keep lid on until eggs have a light white coating on yolks. Gently place eggs on top of beans, sprinkle 1/2 cup cheese on eggs, add 1/2 cup salsa on top of cheese, and garnish with sour cream and/or guacamole. Serve with a small mixed green salad with your favorite dressing, or a tropical fruit salad with honey yogurt dressing.


Oh, I make my own chorizo too. The commercial ones are too greasy and the meat all beut disappears when you cook it.


*Mexican Chorizo*​

2 cloves mashed garlic
1 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon vinegar 
2 tablespoons chili powder 
1 teaspoon paprika
1 teaspoon salt 
1 1/2 pounds ground pork 
2 Tbs cooking oil of choice 

Mix everything together in a bowl, divide into thirds, roll each third into a log, and wrap in plastic wrap until needed. If you like it a little spicier, use New Mexico chili powder.


----------



## Lexi1989 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggested edits! I can't wait to try them.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 3, 2007)

All of that sounds sooo good. I never thought of the chile thing, but have had huevos rancheros a couple of times. Have to try them again. Chef Caine, your recipe looks divine. What kind of whole beans do you prefer? My son in law really hates refried beans. He says" I can't understand why you'd fry them in the first place, never mind twice."


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Sep 3, 2007)

Constance said:


> I've had that too, and it's very good...just leave the jalapenos out of mine.



really?? i want extra in mine!


----------



## Caine (Sep 3, 2007)

lyndalou said:


> All of that sounds sooo good. I never thought of the chile thing, but have had huevos rancheros a couple of times. Have to try them again. Chef Caine, your recipe looks divine. What kind of whole beans do you prefer? My son in law really hates refried beans. He says" I can't understand why you'd fry them in the first place, never mind twice."


 
My all time favorites are Ranch Style Original Texas beans, but I've also been known to use chili beans, which are pintos in a (relatively) mild tomato sauce, and black beans.


----------

